# I f'ed up on my install !!!



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

check the Audio fuse in the interior fuse panel. not sure if this would be the fix, but it never hurts to check it.


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

haha i just got back from doing exactly that, fixed the radio problems but i am still confused as to what went wrong with my sub. I have(should say had) an IDQ12 V3 DVC 2 ohm wired at 4ohms to a jl audio 1000/1 with the input sens turned all the way down and all filters turned off. at first a few loud pirks then i turned on filters and got essentially a low normal speaker output. i figured i would filter out high frequencies and turn gain on low freqs up but before i did the amp went in the low ohm state and i got the unfortunate wiff of melted voice coil. took the sub out and smoked poured out of the enclosure.:throwup:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

glad that fixed the headunit 

For the Sub, it sounds like you had something crossed, or a bad connection, due to the noise you described. I'm not an expert though.
Maybe a wire got a spot rubbed and has the actual wire exposed?


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

skeptical on buying another sub until i can figure out what went wrong but i know they quit making the V3 so stocks are running low


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Could have been a bad sub in the first place. Not sure where you got it


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

apr1209 said:


> skeptical on buying another sub until i can figure out what went wrong but i know they quit making the V3 so stocks are running low


buy the sub, just don't install it until you figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

With the PAC LOC you are using you do not need the power, ground, or remote wire to be tied in anywhere. I installed mine that way at first, but then realized that the RCA out would still work as a stand alone without any power. So not, I tapped into fuse 6 with an Add-A-Fuse, and that is my amp turn on wire... Try doing it this way.. Maybe the issue will go away with the lesser load on the PAC

Ben


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> With the PAC LOC you are using you do not need the power, ground, or remote wire to be tied in anywhere. I installed mine that way at first, but then realized that the RCA out would still work as a stand alone without any power. So not, I tapped into fuse 6 with an Add-A-Fuse, and that is my amp turn on wire... Try doing it this way.. Maybe the issue will go away with the lesser load on the PAC
> 
> Ben


You do have to connect the remote wire to the amp, otherwise the amp will not power on.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

disconnect the sub and see if they amp goes into protect


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds like your amp on first impressions but keep me posted and I will walk you through troubleshooting


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I'm sure the OP appreciates the help, but I think he has already fixed his issues 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/82138-aa-gm44-wiring-questions-how.html


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I'm sure the OP appreciates the help, but I think he has already fixed his issues
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/82138-aa-gm44-wiring-questions-how.html


Where did he say he figured out what blew his subwoofer?


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have not figured out what blew my sub, unfortunately, and am too cheap to buy another $300 subwoofer until i do. That does not mean I haven't been hard at work. I relocated my ground to a new location, ensuring i had bare metal and even soldered the bolt, ring terminal, and nut together. Following Dragonsys' advice, I rewired the AA-gm44 differently than the above tutorial by hooking the yellow wire to the cigarette lighter power supply ,the blue/black wire to the ground near it, and totally disconnecting the black wires and leaving them unconnected. I took the extra time to solder and and shrink wrap all connections. I now have all my lines secured and connected like a lot of other people have done but am still hesitant. * Is anyone familiar with the jl audio 1000/1 amp? and if so is there anyway to ensure I am not throwing 1000w out at all times?*I just burned the recommended 50hz sine wave to obtain proper input sensitivity. Can someone please clarify what the amplifier input voltage is? the manual states "If you are using an aftermarket source unit, with conventional preamp-level outputs, this(LOW setting 200mV-2V) is most likely the position that you will use" *How can i determine the input voltage?*


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Google and read how to set amplifier gain.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I used an SMD DD-1 great tool and easy to use.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

A multimeter is more then enough


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

apr1209 said:


> I have not figured out what blew my sub, unfortunately, and am too cheap to buy another $300 subwoofer until i do. That does not mean I haven't been hard at work. I relocated my ground to a new location, ensuring i had bare metal and even soldered the bolt, ring terminal, and nut together. Following Dragonsys' advice, I rewired the AA-gm44 differently than the above tutorial by hooking the yellow wire to the cigarette lighter power supply ,the blue/black wire to the ground near it, and totally disconnecting the black wires and leaving them unconnected. I took the extra time to solder and and shrink wrap all connections. I now have all my lines secured and connected like a lot of other people have done but am still hesitant. * Is anyone familiar with the jl audio 1000/1 amp? and if so is there anyway to ensure I am not throwing 1000w out at all times?*I just burned the recommended 50hz sine wave to obtain proper input sensitivity. Can someone please clarify what the amplifier input voltage is? the manual states "If you are using an aftermarket source unit, with conventional preamp-level outputs, this(LOW setting 200mV-2V) is most likely the position that you will use" *How can i determine the input voltage?*


1. You are not use Pre-Amp outputs, as the OE headunit does not have them.
2. You can use a multimeter to get the input voltage at the AMP
3. You don't set the gain all the way up, this will keep you under 1000w RMS

Start with the gain on the lowest setting (bass at max & volume at about 35 on the radio), then with a bass test running, slowly turn the gain up until you get distortion on the sub. Once you have distortion, turn the gain back down until the distortion clears up, and that should be good. Then adjust the volume & bass settings on your radio to your listening levels.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> You do have to connect the remote wire to the amp, otherwise the amp will not power on.


You clearly are oblivious to the statement i made in the previous post... so allow me to make sure you understand this time.

I RAN THE AMP TURN ON WIRE FROM FUSE 6.

I then wired it to my amp... I know plenty about audio installs. Don't try and correct me again on this. My system is running as we speak, and this is how i did it.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

^^wake up on the wrong side of the bed or?..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Am only here for Moral Support ! 

You guys have no Morals and I am out of them . Read the instructions again until yer head aches , now sleep on IT .


----------

